# Javascriptfunction aus einem Sucess-path aufrufen



## Guest (13. Mrz 2008)

Hallo,
ist es möglich, eine javascript funktion aufzurufen, nachdem eine Struts-Action validiert wurde und der success-forward eingeleitet wurde? würde bedeuten, dass man im succes-mapping diese function als path angeben könnte o.ä., ist mir bisher aber nicht gelungen.


----------



## maki (13. Mrz 2008)

???

Validierung, forwards etc. finden allesamt auf dem Server statt (naja, Validierung geht auch auf dem Client), JavaScript läuft aber auf dem Client.

Fällt dir was auf?


----------



## Guest (13. Mrz 2008)

geht ja gar nicht!

oke ^^ thx...


----------

